# Finished Gathering Leaves



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally finished this last month...just in time to take it on vacation!

It is absolutely enormous, almost comes down to my knees.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Just beautiful in time for Fall! What an example of perfection....take a bow!!!! Did you make this for your or a gift? I love the pattern!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you so much.

I made it for myself.
I actually started it a couple of years ago. I was trucking along on the pattern and realized I had misread something and ended up having to rip back about 40 rows. I was so aggravated it ended up going in time out for about 2 years. I finally picked it back up and finished it at the beginning of September.
The yarn is an alpaca blend so it's very, very soft and really warm.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful, well done!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's just Gorgeous! I bet it's going to be nice and warm too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh my! That is stunning. I love large shawls.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

